# Methoden-Variable in Methode nutzen



## WalterWuff (11. Jan 2007)

Hi,

z.B. ich habe diese Methode. Und dort gebe ich zwei Variablen an.


```
public void plus(int zahl1,int zahl2){
int zahl3 = zahl1 + zahl2; 
}
```


Nun habe ich eine andere Methode. Und in dieser will ich die Methode von vorhin nutzen.



```
public void minus(int zahl3,int zahl4){
int zahl4 = zahl1 - zahl2; 

plus(123,int zahl4);   // ich möchte die zahl4 von der oberen Methode hier nutzen

}
```

Wenn ich diese Variablen nun auch in einer anderen Methode nutzen möchte, die innerhalb der Methode ausgeführt werden soll, wie mache ich das dann?


MfG WalterWuff


----------



## Der Müde Joe (11. Jan 2007)

1. globale definieren
2. nicht void methoden sondern mit rückgabe wert


----------



## Fighter_MV (11. Jan 2007)

```
public void minus(int zahl3,int zahl4){
int zahl4 = zahl1 - zahl2;

plus(123, zahl4);   

}
```

Versuchs mal so (das int for zahl 4 weglassen).

Allerdings wirst du dann außerhalb dieser Methoden nie wieder auf Zahl 4 zugreifen können, dazu müsstest du sie außerhalb der Methode deklarieren.


----------

